# Gamer Pc - wie findet ihr diesen hier ?



## utkuyilmaz (15. Juli 2014)

Hey, anfangs wollte ich mir einen Computer kaufen, doch nachdem mir viele geraten haben, dass ich den lieber selber zusammenstellen soll, habe ich mir überlegt das ich das nun mache.

Da ich noch nie soetwas gemacht habe, war eine Person so nett und hilfreich und hat mir diesen hier :https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_...7222220ba79678 , zusammengestellt.

Andere waren der Meinung, dass ich z.B. L-8 Netzteil gegen eine E9 tauschen soll. Außerdem soll ich als Cpu-Kühler die Raijintek Aidos nehmen. Was hällt ihr davon ? Oder ist die Konstruktion, die in mindfactory ist, optimal ? 

Was der Computer aushalten sollte wären Spiele, wie z.B. Bf3, Counterstrike GO, League of Legends usw..
Glaubt ihr das schafft er ?, wenn ja auch auf ultra ?
Außerdem würde ich auch gerne mit Programmen, wie z.B. Adobe After Effects CS6, flüssig arbeiten können.

Ich würde gerne Eure Meinungen hören !
Kann ich noch etwas verbessern, oder ist alles perfekt so? 
Budget wäre ca.800 Euro ohne Gehäuse 

Danke !


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Das L8 reicht völlig, das L9 wäre halt noch effizienter, was sich aber nur auszahlt, wenn der PC echt sehr lange jeden Tag an ist. Und es ist halt etwas "hochwertiger", dafür kostet es dann aber eben auch mehr. An sich reicht ansonsten sogar das 7er-Modell mit 530W locker aus, und beim L9 würde eines mit unter 500W reichen.

Und ich würde eher eine R9 280X nehmen als nur die R9 280, außer es ist im Budget absolut nicht drin - aber dann würde ich aber eher beim RAM sparen und nur 2x4Gb nehmen, dann 16GB RAM wird man auf absehbare Zeit noch nicht brauchen. Das bringt zwar bei Anwendungen wie du sie nennst EVENTUELL was, aber auch nicht viel. Da werden Kleinigkeiten vlt. etwas schneller berechnet, aber auf keinen Fall wirst Du wegen "nur" 8GB "nicht flüssig" arbeiten können. Mit ner 280X und 8GB läuft BF3 aber locker, auch auf Ultra.



Ansonsten ist alles bestens. Der Aidos ist auch schon gut für den Preis, aber der Thermaltake wäre vermutlich leiser, oder auch ein Freezer 13 CO.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. Juli 2014)

hm ja okey, hast recht ! Ich würde das nun so machen : 8 gb Ram, die R9 280X  und die L9, da der Pc sehr lange am Tag an ist. Ist etwas zur Cpu zusagen oder stimmt das so?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. Juli 2014)

Oh, bin nun verwirrt... Bei der R9 280X, gibt es eine Menge . Weiß nicht welche ich genau nehmen soll, weil die Preise sind alle so unterschiedlich.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. Juli 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen was der unterschied zwischen 2x 8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM und einem 8gb Crucial Ballistix ? und was ist eig. der unterschied zwischen DDR3-1600 und DDR3-1800?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

WIE lange pro Tag ist der PC denn an? Es ist halt so: das E9-CM 480W kostet 20€ mehr als das L8-CM 530W und hat mit 90% eine um 5% bessere Effizienz. Das heißt: bei Alltagsdinen ohne Last zieht ein moderner PC um die 100W. Das E9 wird dann effektiv 100W/90% = 111W. Das E8 braucht 100W/85% = 118W. Also 7W, sagen wir großzügig 10W Unterschied. Wenn der PC jeden Tag 12 Stunden läuft, dann sind das bei 30 Cent pro KWh also: 0,01 KW * 12h/Tag * 365 Tage * 0,3 Euro/Kwh = ca. 13€ pro Jahr. Das heißt da lohnt es sich schon nach 2 Jahren Nutzungsdauer. Aber wenn Du mit "lange" 6 Stunden meinst, lohnt es sich halt rst nach 4 Jahren.


Wegen RAM: die zahl hinter dem DDR3 ist der Takt in MHz, aber mehr als 1600 bringt Dir nur wenig. Wenn das quasi gleichviel kostet, kannst Du schnelleres nehmen, aber ansonsten lohnt es nicht. Was man aber machen sollte wäre ein Kit mit 2x4Gb zu nehmen, denn das wird mit Dualchannel schneller angesprochen als EIN riegel mit 8GB.

Bei der R9 280X: auch bei den günstigen gibt es viele gute - einfach eine von denen 60726 - 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 oder 3072MB MSI Radeon R9 280X Gaming 3G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) oder 3072MB HIS Radeon R9 280X IceQ X2 Turbo Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 oder 60789 - 3072MB Asus Radeon R9 280X DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0   nur aufpassen beim Gehäuse: ich weiß nicht, welches du nehmen willst, aber manche haben nur Platz für Karten bis 28cm, und da sind die teils schon drüber. 


CPU ist perfekt, die ist so schnell wie ein core i7, hat nur keine eigene Grafikeinheit.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. Juli 2014)

Okey gut, dann wechsel ich wieder das Netzteil zu einem L-8 mit 530Watt und nehme 2x 4gb Ram. Könntest du mir vlt. ein Gehäuse empfehlen, dass max. 40 euro kostet und zur Grafikkarte passt? Und ja danke nochmal !


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. Juli 2014)

ich weiß garnicht was der unterschied, zwischen den einzelnen 280X Grafikkarten, ist. Welche würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Die genannten sind alle gut und leise, vlt hat die eine etwas mehr Takt als die andere, aber das merkst Du so gut wie nicht. Kannst ja mal in die techn. Details schauen bei "GPU-Takt"

Gehäuse: ein bisschen mehr als 40€, aber auch wirklich dann besser als eines für 30-35€ mit viel Platz: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz-gruen_950474.html   oder auch ein Xigmatek Alfar oder Corsair Carbide Series 200R (kein Link, da mindfactory grad irgendwie irre lang lädt bei mir ^^  )


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. Juli 2014)

was passiert den, wenn etwas mehr Takt hat, als die andere? Wird die Geschwindigkeit des Computers oder so beinflusst?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. Juli 2014)

oh btw. bei mir braucht das laden auch lange ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Juli 2014)

utkuyilmaz schrieb:


> was passiert den, wenn etwas mehr Takt hat, als die andere? Wird die Geschwindigkeit des Computers oder so beinflusst?


Nicht wirklich merkbar, da die Unterschiede beim Takt sehr gering sind.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. Juli 2014)

Okey, gut zu wissen . Ich habe mich für das Zalman Z11 Plus HF1, Geh Gehäuse entschieden. Passt die Grafikkarte ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

utkuyilmaz schrieb:


> was passiert den, wenn etwas mehr Takt hat, als die andere? Wird die Geschwindigkeit des Computers oder so beinflusst?


Wenn die eine zB 900MHz hat und die andere 990MHz, dann laufen Spiele BIS ZU 10% schneller, weil die Karte eben 10% mehr Takt hat. Wenn die Karte dann aber statt  330€ direkt 390€ kostet, wäre das halt zu viel Aufpreis 


Ins Zalman passen Karten bis 29cm. manche starke Karte passt dann nicht, von den R9 280X passen aber viele.

*edit* von meinen oben genannten passt die HIS nicht, die Asus knapp (28,5cm) und die MSI und Sapphire problemlos (je knappe 27cm)


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. Juli 2014)

sind die Grafikkarten, die du dort oben genannt hast unterschiedlich von der Leistung her? wenn ja welche sollte ich am besten ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Die MSI hat den höchsten Takt, die Asus den geringsten - dafür ist die Asus VIELLEICHT etwas leiser, weil weniger Takt = weniger Wärme, so dass die Lüfter vlt. langsamer drehen als bei der MSI. und die Sapphire ist dazwischen. Aber an sich ist es egal, weil deren "Turbotakt" sehr ähnlich ist - der wird aktiv, wenn die Karte nicht zu heiß ist und Leistung gebraucht wird, und zu heiß werden die Karte mit deren Kühlern sowieso nicht


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. Juli 2014)

wieso ist dann die Asus teuerste?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. Juli 2014)

das* heißt das die MSI ist von der Leistung her, die beste von den dreien?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Die Preise entstehen durch mehrere Faktoren (Produktionskosten, Marketingkosten, "Prestige", Zubehör wie zB Stromkabel für alte Netzteile, Nachfrage, Preis zum Zeitpunkt des Einkaufs...) - da kann man nicht wegen des Preises sagen, welche besser ist. Die MSI ist insgesamt die stärkste, aber falls sie nicht auf Lager ist, wären auch die anderen beiden gut. Die Unterschiede sind echt minimal bei der Leistung.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. Juli 2014)

okey gut, danke. Dann muss ich mich zwischen der MSI und der 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC  entscheiden. Würde die MSI in mein Gehäuse passen, also in das Zalman Z11?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. Juli 2014)

Hm, es soll doch einer von den 280x. Entweder die MSI oder die hier 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Vapor-X Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 , welchen würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Die Vapor-X Tri-X ist 30,5cm lang, also zu lang für das Zalman-Gehäuse - daher nimm die MSI


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. Juli 2014)

Ich könnte das Gehäuse noch wechseln. Abgesehen davon, welche der beiden Grafikkarten ist besser? Danke nochmal für die reichlichen antworten !


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2014)

Die sind wie gesagt alle sehr ähnlich. Die Sapphire hat etwas mehr Turbotakt, d.h. vlt. ist die dann nochmal 5% schneller als die MSI. Müsstest dann halt ein Gehäuse nehmen, das für Grafikkarten mind. 31cm Platz hat


----------



## Enisra (17. Juli 2014)

wobei die Frage ist, ob man die 5% auch irgendwie merkt


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. Juli 2014)

dh. 20 euro für 5% ? Und noch eine Frage, kennt ihr paar gute und passende Gehäuse ?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2014)

Schau mal hier PC-Geh  die sind alle groß genug und haben 2x USB3.0 - die gibt es natürlich nicht alle auch bei mindfactory, aber kannst ja dann mal schauen.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mich nun für die MSI entschieden und das Z11 Gehäuse. Könntet ihr bitte nochmal schauen, ob, so alles optimal ist und passt : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ee3f205e0e72662c634fc1aeb55cbbc203e2f00be9 . Wenn ja würde ich anfangen zu bestellen ! Danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------



## utkuyilmaz (18. Juli 2014)

ehmm.. stimmt alles  ?


----------



## DJ-Chris (18. Juli 2014)

Servus. Deine SSD die du bestellen möchtest wird sicherlich noch ca. 2 Wochen brauchen bis sie geliefert wird, laut Aussage Mindfactory. 250GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Die hier wäre auch gut, ca. 15 € teurer.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (18. Juli 2014)

Okey danke, gut zu wissen. Sonst stimmt alles ? Ich hab mir überlegt vlt. das Netzteil und den Cpu-Kühler zu ändern, oder lieber lassen?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (19. Juli 2014)

Naja egal.. ich geh mal davon aus, dass alles stimmt. Danke nochmal für die Hilfe !


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2014)

jo, an sich passt wohl alles


----------



## utkuyilmaz (20. Juli 2014)

Noch eine kurze Frage. Ich, als Anfänger, habe noch nie ein Pc selber zusammengebaut . Sollte ich das hier versuchen, oder ratet ihr eher davon ab ? Wie soll ich es sonst machen ?


----------



## Enisra (20. Juli 2014)

einen PC zusammen zubauen ist einfacher als man denkt, auch wenn es ein paar knifflige Stellen gibt, aber im weitesten Sinne kann man fast nichts falsch machen


----------



## utkuyilmaz (20. Juli 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !! Kennst du vlt. ein Video oder so, dass hilfreich ist und zeigt wie das geht?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2014)

Bei hardwareversand.de bauen die den PC für 30€ zusammen, allerdings kannst Du dann keinen teuren/großen CPU-Kühler nehmen, da der beim Transport zu unsicher wäre - den könntest Du dann aber auch selber nachträglich einbauen.


Ansonsten gibt es ne Menge Videos - grundsätzlich macht man am besten als erstes die CPU aufs Board, die passt nur auf eine Art und Weise rein, da kann man nichts falsch machen. Da ist ein Hebel, der den Sockel "öffnet", da steckt meist noch ein Transportschutz auf dem Sockel. Den nimmt man raus, dann die CPU rein (da sind Markierungen), dann den Hebel wieder runter, um den Sockel "zuzumachen". Dann steckt man die RAM-Riegel ein, dann macht man den Kühler drauf, das steht beim Kühler dabei, wie das geht. Das Board kannst Du währenddessen einfach zB auf die Packung des Boards legen.

Danach kommt das Mainboard dann ins Gehäuse: Du hast später unter dem Board "Abstandhalter" mit einem Gewinde, die Abstandhalter sind wiederum auf der Mainboard-Halteplatte des Gehäuses eingeschraubt. Das Mainboard wird dann so draufgelegt, dass dessen Bohrlöcher genau über den Abstandhaltern sind, so dass Du das Board dann mit Schrauben befestigen kannst, die durch durchs Board durchsteckst und dann ins Gewinde der Abstandhalter schraubst. Wichtig nur:  am besten vor dem Einlegen des Boards mal mit grober Sichtprüfung checken, ob auch wirklich an allen Stellen Abstandhalter sind, wo das Board auch Bohrlöcher hat, und auch NUR dort. Denn bei nem ATX-Mainboard sind ggf. 2-3 Schrauben an einer anderen Stelle als bei einem µATX-Board. Falsch kann man das Board aber ansonsten nicht einbauen, denn die Anschlüsse des Boards, die hinten am PC rauskommen, sind an einer genormten Stelle, wo das Gehäuse auch eine Aussparung hat - in diese Aussparung kommt vor dem Boardeinbau noch ein Slotblech, das beim Board dabei ist. Und die Schrauben muss man nur handfest eindrehen, nicht "so fest es geht"

Dann würd ich das Netzteil einbauen, das passt an sich auch nur auf eine Art und Weise und wird mit 3-4 Schrauben fixiert. Festplatten usw. einbauen ist auch sehr leicht, das hängt dann auch eher vom Gehäuse ab, wie GENAU das geht, weil viele so Einbauschienen haben. und dann steckt man halt noch die Grafikkarte ein, da muss man nur vorher hinten am Gehäuse 2 Slotblenden entfernen, weil dort dann die Anschlüsse und Lüfteröffnungen der Karte rausschauen sollen. An der Stelle kann man dann den "Hintern" der Grafikkarte auch festschrauben. 

Danach geht es an sich schon ans Verkabeln: Hauptstromstecker 24Pin aufs Board, das passt nur an eine bestimmte Stelle. Dann noch den 4 bzw- 8 PinStecker "P4" aufs Board, meist links oben - aber der passt ebenfalls NUR dort. Dann kannst Du die SATA-Kabel für Festplatte, ggf. SSD und DVD-LW ans Board und an die Laufwerke anstecken, dann die SATA-Stromstecker an die Laufwerke. Und dann noch die PCIe-Stecker an die Grafikkarte, die sind auch genau beschriftet - je nach Karte zB 1x 6Pin + 1x 8Pin. Dann kommen noch ein paar kleine Stecker, die von der Gehäusevorderseite her kommen, an die passenden Anschlüsse des Boards, das steht dann im Handbuch, da sind meist 8-12 Pins, wo die Stecker passend drankommen - zB der Stecker PW-SW ist fürs Einschalten (Power Switch), und bei den Pins kommt der dann zB an die Pins "rechts oben", oder bei nem anderen Board vlt auch "links unten" - das steht wie gesagt im Handbuch. 

Falsch machen kann aber nix: die Stromstecker passen nur dahin, wo sie auch Sinn machen, und falls Du von den Gehäusesteckern was falsch machst wäre das schlimmste, dass der PC halt nicht startet, oder dass er nen Reset macht statt die Festplatten-Aktivität zu melden. Aber nix, wovon was kaputtgehen kann.

Und ansonsten ist das schwierigste an sich das "Gefummel", bis man das Board endlich korrekt platziert hat, sowie das "schöne" und platzsparende Verlegen der Kabel.

Aber wichtig: immer vor dem "Basteln" dich erden! Da reicht es, wenn Du an einen Wasserhahn packst. Und ebenfalls wichtig: den PC erst am Schluss dann auch mit dem Stromnetz verbinden.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (21. Juli 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Ich schau dann mal, wenn die Sachen ankommen( wurden schon bestellt). Noch eine Frage, die ist vlt. etwas dumm, aber naja. Kann man das irgendwie erkennen, dass ein Teil kaputt ist oder nicht funktioniert ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2014)

Es kann natürlich sichtbare Schäden geben, aber ansonsten kann man das erst nach dem Zusammenbau feststellen.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (21. Juli 2014)

okey und wie erkennt man z.b. die SSD karte, nach dem zusammenbau nicht funktioniert ? Weil der Computer funktioniert ja auch ohne


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2014)

Na, du startest den PC, gehst ins BIOS und kannst dort nachsehen, was für Laufwerke erkannt wurden, oder auch gar nicht erst nach dem Menü suchen, sondern die Windows-CD einlegen, dann das BIOS verlassen, PC startet neu, man kann Windows installieren  - und dann muss das Windows-Setup ja auch die SSD finden und vorschlagen als Installationsort.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (21. Juli 2014)

was fürn Betriebssystem sollte ich mir kaufen?


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2014)

Win 8


----------



## utkuyilmaz (21. Juli 2014)

um nochmal sicher zu gehen, 8 oder 8.1 ? Und würde mir bitte jemand ein Bildschirm empfehlen, dass max. 200 euro kostet und optimal fürs zocken ist ? :/


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2014)

Natürlich direkt 8.1, du würdest 8.0 ja eh updaten  


Und Monitor: zB 24" (60,96cm) Samsung S24B350TL schwarz/rot 1920x1080 oder 24" (60,96cm) Asus VS Serie VS248H schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI


----------



## utkuyilmaz (22. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich fragen darf, hat es irgendeinen Grund, wieso du mir diese 2 empfiehlst ? Weil ich meine, worin unterscheiden sich diese 2 von den anderen :/ und ist eine mit 1ms Reaktionszeit nicht besser ? Aber danke für die Hilfe !!


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2014)

Die gibt es halt bei mindfactory, wo du bestellen willst  aber an sich gibt es so gut wie keinen NICHT guten zwischen 150-200€ in  24 Zoll, und ob nun laut Hersteller 1, 2 oder 6ms ist auch egal. 

Du kannst ja mal ein paar der bei MF verfügbaren durchgehen und zB bei Amazon schauen, ob es dort auch mehr Meinungen gibt.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (24. Juli 2014)

noch eine Frage zum Betriebssystem, denn ich habe noch eine Win 7 cd zuhause und diese könnte ich benutzen. Somit müsste ich nicht Win 8.1 nochmal für 80 euro kaufen. Doch meine Frage ist, ist Win 8.1 in irgendeiner Form, schneller als Win 7, oder ist es egal welches Betriebssystem man hat


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2014)

Win 8.1 soll wohl teils ein bisschen schneller sein oder werden, aber wenn Du Win7 hast, würd ich nicht extra win8.1 kaufen. 

Du brauchst aber eher den key, nicht die CD, wenn Du noch ein Win7 zu Hause hast


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2014)

naja, schneller ist relativ, aber Win7 ist halt noch immer ein gutes OS, so gut das sich Leute Dinge über 8 ausgedacht haben um einem Grund vorzuschieben nicht zu wechseln (anstatt es einfach so nicht zu tun und zu warten bis die ein neues _brauchen_)
alleine es gibt vieleicht so eine Handvoll Dinge die nicht unter 7 laufen, aber das sind solche Highlights wie Spartan Ops und bis DX12 kommt dauert das auch noch minimum ein Jahr und auch da ist es erstmal fraglich wie schnell die Leute da aufspringen werden.

Win 8 ist gut, 7 aber auch und wenn du 7 schon hast, dann brauchst das ja nicht ersetzen


----------



## utkuyilmaz (28. Juli 2014)

Habe ein Problem mit der SSD, und zwar ist diese nicht Verfügbar ... Habe heute mit einem Angestellten telefoniert und dieser meinte ich sollte, seiner Meinung nach, eine andere SSD wählen. Die SSD die ich bestellt hatte, könnte bis zu 2 Wochen noch dauern, bis diese Lieferbar ist. Lohnt es sich zu warten, oder gibt es andere SSD's die den selben Preis haben und genau so gut sind ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Da gibt es viele, die sich kaum unterscheiden. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, welche genau Du an sich nehmen wolltest, aber zB Crucial mx100 oder auch m500, oder eine von SanDisk - die sind alle ähnlich gut. Die kleineren Unterschied bei den theoretischen Werten sind egal, ich würd nur beim Schreibspeed nicht unbedingt eine nehmen, die schon laut Hersteller nur 200MB/s hat, aber es muss jetzt auch keine mit mind 500 MB/s sein


----------



## utkuyilmaz (28. Juli 2014)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220061c31c86e608eb4cf7a7d8c1148303d7815321d9b hier ist meine alte


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Dann nimm die 240GB Crucial M500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC  ist quasi der Vorgänger


----------



## utkuyilmaz (1. August 2014)

so ich möchte nun die fehlenden Teile bestellen, doch wollte noch etwas Fragen . Das sind die Sachen, die schon bestellt wurden : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220957ccd9ca459c5d7514fce1e6a58fba3dcbdd7d044 . Nun fehlen noch das Gehäuse, B.system und Monitor . Dabei habe ich diese hier ausgesucht : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22041528915bb8b11e83913b9869b4acfd862b6ddd6e1. Meine frage ist, ob die Sachen die bestellt sind, in das Gehäuse passen, wie z.B. GraKa ? 

Außerdem wie findet ihr das Gehäuse, gibt es bessere für diesen Preis oder ist dieses gut ?
Und ob das Monitor zum zocken geeignet ist ?


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2014)

Das Gehäuse ist für den Preis gut - Grafikkarten bis 32cm Länge, CPU-Kühler bis 16cm Höhe, USB3.0 - hat alles wichtige


----------



## utkuyilmaz (8. August 2014)

So, heute sind die letzten Teile eingetroffen und ich mache mich gleich ans bauen, doch eine letzte Frage habe ich noch. Die ist vlt. zwar etwas blöd, aber würde es gerne wissen. Wie funktioniert eig. die SSD ? Ich meine wenn ich eine SSD-Karte habe, wird die wie z.B. bei der Festplatte, als Speicherplatz angezeigt, in dem Fall 250gb SSD. Und anschließend speicher ich die Sache auf die "Festplatte" (also auf die SSD) und diese laufen dann schneller oder wie funktioniert das ?


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2014)

Eine SSD ist aus Sicht des PCs wie eine Festplatte. Du installierst dann Windows auf der SSD, die ist dann Dein C:, und Windows konfiguriert die lediglich ein bisschen anders beim Installieren als wenn es eine Festplatte wäre. Aber später steht die SSD beim "Arbeitsplatz" bzw. "Computer" einfach nur als Laufwerk C: mit ca 240GB. Auf die SSD ínstallierst Du dann halt später ALLE "normalen" Anwendungen, die haben da mehr als locker Platz, und für das ein oder andere Spiel reicht es auch. 

So was wie zB Steam kannst Du auch auf c: installieren, denn bei Steam kannst Du vor der Installation eines Spiels aussuchen, ob es auch auf der gleichen Partition wie Steam installiert werden soll oder ob du einen neuen Steam-Ordner woanders, in Deinem Fall halt dann auf der normalen Festplatte nutzen willst. Bei Origin und uplay bin ich nicht sicher, die würd ich lieber auf der normalen Festplatte installieren, denn nachher MUSST Du vlt deren Games auf C: installieren, und dann wird es voll auf der SSD


----------



## utkuyilmaz (8. August 2014)

Danke. Bin gerade beim einbauen : Ich habe ein ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Mainboard und wollte fragen, wo die 2 Ramriegel eingesteckt werden, da sind 2 blaue Plätze und 2 Schwarze. Ist egal in welches die kommen, hauptsache selbe Farbe?


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2014)

Da musst Du ins Handbuch schauen, da steht drin, ob Du für "Dualchannel" gleichfarbige Slots nutzen sollst oder eben je einen pro Farbe, und evlt steht da auch was von "Slot 1 und 3" oder so, dann musst Du aber an den Slots schauen, was für Ziffern dranstehen - ich hab schon mal erlebt, dass die ersten beiden Slots 1 und 3 hießen und die zweiten beiden 2 und 4...


----------



## utkuyilmaz (8. August 2014)

Ok danke hab es, Frage: Ich hatte ein Cpu-Kühler dazu gekauft, den Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A , doch nachdem ich meinen Prozessor geöffnet hatte, hab ich gemerkt, der hat ja schon einen Kühler dabei. Welchen soll ich nun benutzen, ist dort irgendein großer unterschied ? Wenn ich den Thermalright benutzen soll, was soll ich mit dem anderen Kühler machen?


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2014)

Der Thermalright kühlt effizienter und daher leiser, also nimm den. Den anderen kannst Du einfach aufbewahren, zB wenn Du die CPU mal verkaufen willst. Weiterverkaufen des Standardkühlers lohnt sich aber nicht, da kriegst Du vlt 2€ für


----------



## utkuyilmaz (8. August 2014)

Aso okey danke  dann hab ich wohl alles richtig gemacht, doch ein Problem hatte ich, als ich den Thermalright befestigen wollte. Ich habe den Lüfter Richtung Ramslots angebracht, doch der Thermalright hatte nicht genug Platz deswegen musste ich den etwas höher anbringen, ist das schlimm? (ich hoffe ihr könnt es euch vorstellen). Oder ich könnte auch ein Bild hochladen, wenn das gehen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2014)

utkuyilmaz schrieb:


> Aso okey danke  dann hab ich wohl alles richtig gemacht, doch ein Problem hatte ich, als ich den Thermalright befestigen wollte. Ich habe den Lüfter Richtung Ramslots angebracht, doch der Thermalright hatte nicht genug Platz deswegen musste ich den etwas höher anbringen, ist das schlimm? (ich hoffe ihr könnt es euch vorstellen). Oder ich könnte auch ein Bild hochladen, wenn das gehen würde.


 Kannst Du nicht die RAM-Riegel einfach um jeweils einen Slot verschieben? 

Schlimm ist das aber nicht mit dem Lüfter, es ist halt nicht zu 100% optimal, aber vermutlich macht das nur 2 Grad Unterschied aus oder so. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, den Lüfter auf der anderen Seite anzubringen, dann aber "saugend", also dass er die Luft durch die Kühlrippen saugt und nach hinten ins Gehäuse bläst.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (9. August 2014)

hm ja ich könnte es an die andere Seite anbringen, doch wie stell ich ein, dass er nicht gegen das Gehäuse bläst, sondern saugt. Und hab mein Computer soeben gestartet und er ging an. Doch nachdem ich es mit meinem Monitor verbunden hatte, steht dort immer, VGA/HDMI oder /DVI no signal...


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2014)

utkuyilmaz schrieb:


> hm ja ich könnte es an die andere Seite anbringen, doch wie stell ich ein, dass er nicht gegen das Gehäuse bläst, sondern saugt. Und hab mein Computer soeben gestartet und er ging an. Doch nachdem ich es mit meinem Monitor verbunden hatte, steht dort immer, VGA/HDMI oder /DVI no signal...



naja, eigentlich abschrauben und umdrehen


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2014)

utkuyilmaz schrieb:


> hm ja ich könnte es an die andere Seite anbringen, doch wie stell ich ein, dass er nicht gegen das Gehäuse bläst, sondern saugt.


 Eifach so herum drehen, dass er nach der Montage eben nach hinten bläst. Im Moment müsste der Lüfter ja ebenfalls nach hinten blasen, nur dass er halt "vorne" am Kühler sitzt und de Luft durch den Küher hindruch nach hinten bläst.

Normalerweise hast Du da irgendwo eine Pfeil-Markierung am Lüfterrahmen, damit man weiß, in welche Richtung er die Luft bläst.





> Und hab mein Computer soeben gestartet und er ging an. Doch nachdem ich es mit meinem Monitor verbunden hatte, steht dort immer, VGA/HDMI oder /DVI no signal...


 Du hast bestimmt den Monitor am Mainboard angeschlossen und nicht an der Grafikkarte - kann das sein? Die modernen Boards haben ja auch Monitoranschlüsse. Wenn das Kabel eher im Bereich ist, wo auch die USB- oder LAN-Anschlüsse in der Nähe sind, dann wird genau das passiert sein


----------



## lenzn (9. August 2014)

Zum Gehäuse:

Ich hab das Zalman Z3 Plus mit 4 Lüftern. Finde es super!


----------



## utkuyilmaz (9. August 2014)

wow sowas von recht hast du! Was für ein dummer fehler .. Noch eine Frage, hab ein blaues und ein weißes Kabel, glaube das weiße ist DVI und das blaue ist VGI , was ist der unterschied und was ist besser?


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2014)

DVI ist digital und in jedem Falle die bessere Wahl. VGA ist ein alter Standar mit analogem Bildsignal


----------



## utkuyilmaz (9. August 2014)

komisch... wenn ich das weiße kabel ranmache, kommen wieder dieselben Meldungen.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (9. August 2014)

oh tut mir leid hab gefixt. Neue Meldung : Reboot and select your boot device or insert selected boot device and press a key. Was ist zu tun ? Windows cd einlegen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2014)

Also, Du kommst aber ins BIOS/UEFI rein, oder? Einfach die Windows-CD einlegen, PC neustarten, dann müsste so was kommen wie "taste drücken, um Windows-Setup zu starten", dann drückst Du halt ne Taste. Dann den Anweisungen folgen, da musst Du dann irgendwann festlegen, wohin windows installiert werden soll. Da nimmst Du dann eben die SSD, du musst da ggf. zuerst auf der SSD noch eine Partition anlegen, das geht mit dem Windowsetup, du wählst die SSD und dann ich glaub Taste P zum partitionieren, einfach den ganzen Platz wählen, der da angezeigt wird, und danach dann diese Partition für Windows auswählen.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (9. August 2014)

Naja hatte ein kabel vergessen, das Sata Kabel anzustecken, nun öffnet sich das Sindows-Setup, doch es werden keine Treiber gefunden :/


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2014)

Was für ein Windows hast Du denn? Ist die SSD auch wirklich am ersten SATA-Port angeschlossen? Hast Du auch nicht aus versehen das RAID-Konfigurationsmenü gestartet?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (10. August 2014)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass mir ein Sata-Kabel noch fehlt. Hab mir eins aus einem ganz alten Computer genommen. Kurze frage nebenbei, woher erkenne ich, was für ein Sata-Kabel es ist(also Sata 1/2/3)? Und muss die SSD wirklich am ersten SARA-Port angeschlossen werden oder ist es egal?


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2014)

An sich ist SATA = SATA bei den Kabel, ich hab da noch nicht gehört, dass es da nen Unterschied geben soll.

Und die SSD sollte halt lieber an einem der ersten beiden Ports sein, weil der PC dort als erstes "sucht".


----------



## utkuyilmaz (10. August 2014)

Alles ist geschafft, bis auf die Internetverbindung.. Dort steht immer  Treiber Netzwerkadapter nicht installiert.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2014)

Du musst natürlich auch noch die Treiber fürs Mainboard installieren, und  zwar am besten direkt von der Website des Herstellers. idR sind das Treiber für Chipsatz, USB, Sound/Audio und eben auch LAN/Ethernet


----------



## utkuyilmaz (10. August 2014)

Ich merk gerade, dass ist kein Netzwerkadapter habe. Muss ich das auch kaufen?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (10. August 2014)

utkuyilmaz schrieb:


> Ich merk gerade, dass ist kein Netzwerkadapter habe. Muss ich das auch kaufen?


Ein LAN-Anschluss ist auf dem Mainboard drauf. Falls du kabelloses Internet nutzen möchtest, musst du dir noch einen WLAN-Adapter kaufen.


----------



## Enisra (10. August 2014)

utkuyilmaz schrieb:


> Ich merk gerade, dass ist kein Netzwerkadapter habe. Muss ich das auch kaufen?



schmarn, da ist natürlich einer dabei


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2014)

LAN = Ethernet = "Netzwerkadapter" - du musst eben nur die Treiber dafür auch erst installieren


----------



## utkuyilmaz (10. August 2014)

tut mir leid, hab etwas falsches geschrieben... Ich würde gerne über Wlan ins Internet gehen, deswegen brauche ich ein Wlan-Adapter, damit der Router gefunden wird.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (10. August 2014)

aber danke nochmal


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2014)

Für WLAN brauchst Du nen WLAN-USB-Stick oder eine WLAN-Karte für PCIe. Ein Stick wäre einfacher zu handhaben, und da gibt es auch welche mit nem Kabel, das auch als Antenne dient.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (10. August 2014)

Ich werde vermutlich das hier kaufen: http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-PA4...1?ie=UTF8&qid=1407698767&sr=8-1&keywords=dlan . Sollte reichen oder ? (Router ist im 1.Stock und Pc im 2.)


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2014)

Die Entfernung hat dabei an sich keine Bedeutung, sondern eher wie "stabil" das Stromnetz im Haus ist und ob Du auch nen zusammenhängenden Stromkreis nutzen kannst, denn diese Netzwerkadapter laufen ja übers Stromnetz, d.h. die Daten fließen über die normale Stromleitung. Da brauchst Du halt ein LAN-Kabel vom Router zu dem ersten Netzwerkadapter, den Du dann nahe des Routers an eine Steckdose steckt, und der zweite Adapter kommt dann an eine Steckdose im Zimmer, wo der PC steht, und dazu noch ein LAN-Kabel von dem Adapter zum PC.

Das kann sehr gut funktionieren, kann aber auch schiefgehen - das kann man aber leider nicht im Voraus sagen, das musst Du einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## utkuyilmaz (11. August 2014)

Gut danke, ich weiß das wir ein zusammenhängenden Stromkreis nutzen, deswegen ist das, glaube ich mal, eine gute Idee so etwas anzuschaffen. Ich kauf mir heute 1 Paar und teste es dann mal aus.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (11. August 2014)

Okey, hab es gekauft und es funktioniert auch ! Ein Problem hab ich dennoch. Zwar nicht mit der Internetverbindung, sondern hab ganz normal Youtube offen und ca. alle 10 sek. verwackelt das Bild noch unten. Wieso ist das so ? :/


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2014)

Was wackelt? Nur das Video? Oder der gesamte Bildschirm? Bei jedem Video? 

Schau mal nach neuesten Treibern, und update auch so was wie Flash und shockwave


----------



## utkuyilmaz (11. August 2014)

Ehm alles verwackelt, habe gerade gezockt da kamen auch irgendwelche Grafikfehler und das nur wenn ich Tab gedrückt habe.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (11. August 2014)

Noch eine Frage habe meine Festplatte angeschlossen, die wurde auch erkannt, doch sie wird nicht angezeigt nur die SSD.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2014)

Wenn Du tab drückst, kommen fehler? ^^ hast Du vlt irgendein Tool aktiv, das bei Druck von Tab irgendwas machen soll? 


wegen der Platte: die musst Du erst partitionieren, also in Laufwerke einteilen - zB wenn Du 2000 GB hast, kannst du EINE Partition mit 2000GB machen, das wird dann zB dein neues E: , oder du kannst auch zB 3 Partitionen zu je ca 650GB machen, das wären dann später zB E:, F: und G:  - das Partitionieren machst Du per Rechtsklick auf "Computer" beim WindowsExplorer, dann "verwalten" und dort die Datenträgerverwaltung suchen. Dann hast Du da die Festplatte vermutlich als "Datenträger 1" mit "unpartitioniertem Bereich" oder so. Da machst Du nen Rechtsklick und kannst aus dem Menü eine neue Partition erstellen. Wenn Du das gemacht hast, dann nochmal Rechtsklick auf die neue Partition und noch formatieren, da reicht "Schnellformatieren"


----------



## utkuyilmaz (11. August 2014)

Naja, ich hab vorhin Counter Strike gespielt, da hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem und zwar gab es ca. 4 Quadrate, die immer verzerrt auftauchten. Beim Browser wird alles kurz nach unten verzerrt, aber halt ganz kurz (oder einfach ein ruckeln) .


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2014)

Könnte sein, dass die Grafikkarte nen Defekt hat. Treiber sind aber schon aktuell?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (11. August 2014)

ja sind alle aktuell.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2014)

dann könnte was defekt sein, aber check auch mal die Temperaturen der Karte mit zb MSI-Afterburner. Müsste dann aber bei 3D deutlich mehr Probleme geben...


----------



## utkuyilmaz (11. August 2014)

also wie kann ich sicher gehen, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt ?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (11. August 2014)

Vlt. eine bessere Beschreibung, dass helfen könnte, mein Problem zu verstehen. Ich benutze Google Chrome als Browser und wenn ich irgendeine Seite offen habe (spielt keine Rolle welche), ruckelt der Bildschirm, wie ein Pulsschlag, nach unten. Das geschieht immer unterschiedlich manchmal ist es für paar Minuten weg, aber dann kommt es z.B. wieder ... usw.


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2014)

Schau mal, ob die Karte richtig im Slot sitzt und ob das Kabel zum Monitor auch korrekt sitzt, und zwar an der karte und auch am Monitor


----------



## utkuyilmaz (12. August 2014)

Mach ich gleich. Hab vorhin League of Legends gespielt, da gab es auch ein Grafikfehler wenn ein Charakter eine Fähigkeit einsetzte.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (12. August 2014)

Alles überprüft, es wackelt immer noch.


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2014)

Also, ich tippe da auf eine defekte Grafikkarte - aber es wäre gut, wenn Du mal einen anderen PC an dem Monitor testen kannst oder die Karte in einem anderen PC testen kannst


----------



## utkuyilmaz (12. August 2014)

Hm.. Hab leider kein anderen Pc-Monitor, würde aber auch bei einem Fernsehr, zum testen, funktionieren oder? Wenn es an der GraKa oder am Monitor liegt, kann man diese bei mindfactory umtauschen?


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2014)

Wenn Du HDMI-Kabel hast, kannst Du natürlich auch den Fernseher nehmen. Oder hat der sogar DVI als Eingang?


Wenn es an der GRaka liegt, kannst Du die natürlich tauschen, und so kurz nach dem Kauf sollte das auch sehr reibungslos gehen ohne "wir senden die Karte zum Hersteller"-Gedöns


----------



## utkuyilmaz (12. August 2014)

Bin gerade auf der Arbeit. Ich teste es morgen und berichte meine Ergebnisse. Danke nochmal .


----------



## utkuyilmaz (14. August 2014)

Naja, das mit dem Fernsehr anschließen ging nicht wie gewollt, deswegen konnte ich auch nicht testen woran es liegt. In den letzten Tagen, habe ich aufgrund dessen den technischen Support
versucht zu erreichen.  Das hat leider noch nicht funktioniert,  aufgrund zu langer Wartezeiten. Ich versuch es aber weiter und dann berichte ich !


----------



## utkuyilmaz (21. August 2014)

Naja, es will sich kein Techniker melden. Das hoch und runter wackeln des Bildes, hat nicht aufgehört. Nun ist auch noch das hier <a href="http://www.fotos-hochladen.net" target="_blank"><img src="http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imag04181g6x3hyzc8.jpg" border="0"></a> zum 4. mal passiert. Wenn mein Bildschirm so aussieht kann ich nichts mehr machen, außer den Pc neu starten. Es passiert immer ganz zufällig...


----------



## utkuyilmaz (21. August 2014)

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imag04181g6x3hyzc8.jpg hier das Bild dazu.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2014)

Das sieht sehr nach einer defekten Grafikkarte aus.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (21. August 2014)

Hmm... bei dem Paket von der Grafikkarte waren noch irgendwelche Kabel mit dabei.Da ich nicht wusste wohin diese kommen,  hab ich die nirgendswo ran gemacht. Hat das vlt. damit zutun ?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (23. August 2014)

oder liegt es generell an der Grafikkarte selbst ?


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2014)

Ich würde wie gesagt auf einen Defekt der Karte tippen. Die Kabel, die dabei waren, sind sicher Stromadapter FALLS man ein altes Netzteil hat oder vlt auch noch ein VGA-Kabel zum Anschluss an einen alten Monitor


----------



## utkuyilmaz (23. August 2014)

Ok gut, dann sollte ich diese mal umtauschen. Danke nochmal !


----------



## utkuyilmaz (6. September 2014)

Hier bin ich wieder . Hatte die Grafikkarte reklamiert und heute ist sie angekommen. Naja, ganz gewöhnlich eingebaut, DVI-Kabel befestigt und nun kommt wieder diese eine Meldung, die ich schon mal hatte : "DVI kein Signal".  Hab es auch an die Grafikkarte befestigt, ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2014)

Du hast den Monitor aber auch 100 pro an der Karte angeschlossen, nicht am Mainboard? und die Stromkabel sind korrekt an der Karte dran?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (6. September 2014)

ja 100 pro an der Karte und alles angeschlossen . Die Lüfter der GraKa drehen sich ebenfalls.


----------



## svd (6. September 2014)

Hast du noch einen PC im Haus? Versuch mal, ein anderes DVI Kabel zu organisieren.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (6. September 2014)

Naja, bei der alten Grafikkarte hat alles funktioniert, also auch die Kabel. Bis auf den einen Fehler, weswegen ich die Grafikkarte austauschen lassen habe.


----------



## svd (6. September 2014)

Neugestartet mit eingestecktem Kabel hast du auch schon, oder? Manche Grafikkarten schalten, warum auch immer, nicht automatisch
zwischen ihren Ausgängen um, ohne Neustart.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (6. September 2014)

auch ein Neustart hat nichts gebracht. Es steht weiterhin, DVi kein Signal.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2014)

Hast du noch den alten PC? Hast Du noch ein anderes Netzteil? 

Hast Du auch ALLE nötigen Stromstecker auf dem Board aufgesteckt? Hast Du vlt. aus Versehen unter dem Board Abstandhalter da, wo das Board gar kein Loch für eine Schraube hat?


und was mir noch einfällt: vlt ist es ja der Monitor schuld, oder hast Du da auch mal zB nen LCD-TV oder anderen Monitor getestet, und es ist das gleiche Problem?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (6. September 2014)

Ich hab nur ein All-In-One Computer und ein anderes Netzteil auch leider nicht. Naja, ich muss doch nur die PCI Stecker an die Grafikkarte verbinden. Und das mit den Abstandshalter weiß ich nicht, aber wenn es bei der alten Grafikkarte geklappt hat, wieso sollte es bei dieser hier nicht gehen?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (6. September 2014)

Es liegt vermutlich wieder an der GraKa oder ? Am besten wieder umtauschen lassen ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2014)

Also, du hast bisher NUR die Grafikkarte gewechselt? Dann würde ich hier in dem Fall sagen, dass es auch am Netzteil liegen kann. Was für eines hattest Du nochmal genau?  oder aber Du hast irgendwas beim Einbau am Board beschädigt ^^ Die Abstandhalter bezogen sich darauf, falls Du das Board gewechselt hättest


----------



## utkuyilmaz (6. September 2014)

Ich hab wirklich nur die Grafikkarte wechseln lassen, sonst nichts (aber ist nach wie vor 280X MSI). Wieso sollte es am Netzteil liegen? :o


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2014)

Nochmal ganz von vorn: ist der PC an sich komplett neu zusammengestellt inkl. der 280X - oder hattest Du bei einem alten PC mit einer ganz anderen Grafikkarten NUR die Grafikkarte gewechselt? Wenn es neu selber zusammengestellt war: du hast du denn auch selber zusammengebaut, oder bauen lassen? Wenn bauen lassen: hattest Du den ganzen PC reklamiert, und die haben dann die R9 280X getauscht, oder hast Du nur die Karte gewechselt und es selber gemacht?

ist halt was unübersichtlich nach 7 Seiten...


----------



## utkuyilmaz (6. September 2014)

Ja, das glaub ich dir. Ich hab mir den hier selber zusammengebaut : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ca940e46aa62886957ddd68ff70c322887a8dfc3d0 . Als die Sachen ankamen, hatte die Grafikkarte einen Fehler und zwar ist das Bild immer hoch und runter gesprungen. Danach habe ich die GraKa austauschen lassen und heute ist halt die neue GraKa angekommen. Es ist nach wie vor alles gleich geblieben, bis auf die neue GraKa, welches immer noch dasselbe Modell ist.


----------



## svd (7. September 2014)

Ich würde jetzt eine alte funktionierende Grafikkarte einbauen und das BIOS des Mainboards updaten.
Weißt du, welche BIOS Version du laufen hast? Die aktuelle dürfte 1.40 sein.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (7. September 2014)

Ach man . Ich hab keine andere Grafikkarte. Und welche Version ich zuletzt hatte, weiß ich auch leider nicht.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (7. September 2014)

Aber seid ihr euch sicher, dass es nicht an der GraKa liegt? Denn bei der alten hat doch fast alles funktioniert.


----------



## Shorty484 (7. September 2014)

Aber eben nur "fast". Und zwei defekte Grafikkarten nacheinander sind eher unwahrscheinlich, auch wenns nicht unmöglich ist.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (7. September 2014)

Naja, die alte Grafikkarte hat ja funktioniert bis auf, dass das Bild beim Browser wie ein Pulsschlag, immer hoch und runter wackelte. Sonst konnte ich ganz normal zocken usw.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2014)

Also, es wäre schon sinnvoll, wenn Du dich mal umhörst bei Bekannten, ob die nen PC haben, und die neue Karte in einem anderen PC einbaust. ODER von einem Bekannten eine Grafikkarte bei Dir testest, die 100% funktioniert.

Den PC per HDMI der Grafikkarte an nem LCD-TV angeschlossen hast Du schonmal probiert?


----------



## svd (7. September 2014)

Aber im BIOS siehst du was? Im Prinzip musst du nur das BIOS auf einen USB Stick tun, dann im BIOS das InstantFlash benützen und warten.
Nur nicht daszwischen abschalten, auch nicht, wenn das Flashen schiefgeht, sondern nochmal flashen.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (7. September 2014)

Ich würde die Grafikkarte bei einem Freund mal testen und gucken ob es geht. Falls es gehen sollte, nehme ich seine Grafikkarte und teste es bei meinem Computer. Mal sehen woran es liegt. Danke erstmal !!


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2014)

Musst nur vorher checken, ob das Netzteil bei deinem Kumpel reicht - nicht, dass der ein 300W Netzteil hat, weil er nur eine Büro-Grafikkarte drin hat


----------



## utkuyilmaz (7. September 2014)

Also das hier: MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® AKOYA® P5332 G ist seiner. Da kann man doch wie gewohnt die Grafikkarte rausnehmen oder?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (7. September 2014)

Oder vergisst es... Hab ihn vorhin gefragt. Er lässt mich nichts testen, da er angst hat, dass etwas passieren könnte. Andere Ideen?


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2014)

Und er will Dir auch nicht seine Karte leihen bzw. du mit Deinem PC zu ihm und mal schnell wechseln?


Ohne die Karte auch mal woanders zu testen kann man unmöglich wissen, ob es nun (wieder) eine defekte Karte ist oder ob vlt zB das Board oder Netzteil oder so defekt ist und dann auch deswegen die erste Karte nicht ging, obwohl die vlt. einwandfrei war...


----------



## utkuyilmaz (7. September 2014)

Er möchte nicht, dass ich an seinem Pc herumschraube.  Kenne keine andere Person, die einigermaßen einen Gaming Pc besitzt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2014)

Es muss ja kein Gaming-PC sein - auch wenn einer ne ältere Grafikkarte hat, könntest Du die ja in deinem PC testweise einbauen. 


Du hast aber für die Karte auch den oberen länglichen PCIe-Slot benutzt, oder? und die Karte ist auch hinten am Gehäuse verschraubt, damit die nicht "runterhängt" durchs Eigengewicht? Und der Monitor ist okay, Du HAST es auch an einem LCD-TV per HDMI getestet?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (7. September 2014)

Ja, alles ist fest eingebaut. Per HDMI an einem LDC-TV, hab ich nicht getestet, da ich mein HDMI-Kabel nicht finde. Ich könnte einen auftreiben und es nochmal probieren. Vlt. liegt es ja am Monitor.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2014)

Hast Du denn keinen BluRay-Player oder so, wo du dessen Kabel nehmen kannst? Oder mal eben nen Nachbarn fragen, ob er kurz eines leihen kann?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (7. September 2014)

Ich hatte mal einen, aber das Problem ist ich finde es nicht . Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit wie blöd. Falls ich es nicht nicht heute noch finden sollte, bekomme ich eins vom Freund.


----------



## svd (7. September 2014)

Den BIOS Flash kannst du aber trotzdem probieren. Du kommst da ja mit F2 drücken, beim Bootvorgang, eh rein, oder?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (8. September 2014)

ehm das mit den BIOS.. Ich hatte mal in den BIOS, Schnellstart ausgewählt :/. Aus diesem Grund startet mein Computer so schnell, dass ich nicht mehr F2 klicken kann bzw. es nichts bringt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2014)

Dann mach mal einen cmos-Reset (siehe Boardhandbuch)


----------



## donma08 (8. September 2014)

Es gibt aber auch Progs wie Boot2BIOS, so das dein Rechner beim nächsten Neustart automatisch in BIOS bootet!


----------



## utkuyilmaz (9. September 2014)

Sooo, heute den HDMI-Kabel vom Freund bekommen und gerade eben den Computer an einem LCD-TV verbunden. Wie erwartet nur ein blaues Bild, d.h. es hat nicht funktioniert. Was nun ? :/


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2014)

Okay, das ist nun natürlich schwer. Du kannst nochmal die Karte reklamieren und auch drum bitten, dass die Dir bescheid sagen, ob die auch bei denen bei einem Test nicht geht. Wenn die auch bei denen als defekt verifiziert wird, sollte die nächste Karte dann hoffentlich gehen. Wenn die Karte bei denen aber geht, dann ist vlt das Mainboard defekt, oder die CPU - macht der PC denn so "Beeps" ? Dafür musst Du allerdings den Speaker-Stecker von der Gehäusefront kommend auch angeschlossen haben, der kommt an eine ähnliche Stelle wie die STecker PW-SW und RST und HDD-LED usw. 

Wenn die das aber nicht sagen wollen/können, dann kannst Du nur noch eine neue Karte bestellen, und wenn die auch nicht geht, dann musst Du entweder WAHNSINNS-Pech mit Grafikkarten haben, oder aber es ist das Board bzw. die CPU ist wie oben gesagt defekt. 

DIe CPU hast Du aber richtig arretiert? Nicht, dass da nur der Hebel locker ist und die CPU keinen richtigen Kontakt mehr hat. Ach ja: und du hast auch nur einen GANZ kleinen dünnen Film an Wärmepaste auf die CPU gemacht? Oder hatte der Kühler schon Paste unten drunter, so wie ne Knetgummi-Schicht?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (9. September 2014)

Nee , alles ist richtig montiert, es macht weder "Beep" Geräusche oder sonst noch was. Wie gesagt es ging bei der alten Grafikkarte. Aus diesen Grund denke ich, dass es an der neuen Grafikkarte liegt. Ich Reklamiere diese am besten und hoffe das es bei neuen geht.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (9. September 2014)

Noch eine frage, glaubt ihr ich muss Mindfactory erstmal anschreiben, dass ich die GraKa reklamieren möchte oder kann ich diese einfach mit dem Retourenschein zurücksenden ? Bei der letzten GraKa, hatte ich sie vorher angeschrieben, doch nun würde ich es gern einfach zurückschicken.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (11. September 2014)

Soo, heute von meinem Lehrer eine Grafikkarte bekommen und gerade eben eingebaut  Und siehe da, es funktioniert ! Also lag es doch an der neuen Grafikkarte. Jetzt nur  noch auf die Reklamation warten und hoffen, dass diese Grafikkarte diesmal nicht defekt ist.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2014)

Es KÖNNTE mit viel viel Pech noch sein, dass beim Netzeil etwas nicht GANZ stimmt, so dass die Karte von Deinem Lehrer grad noch geht, es für Deine neue aber nicht reicht - FALLS die Karte vom Lehrer eine sein sollte, die nicht viel Strom braucht. Aber wahrscheinlicher ist, dass Du einfach nur 2x Pech hattest


----------



## utkuyilmaz (11. September 2014)

Ja die Karte, von meinem Lehrer, braucht wenig Strom.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. September 2014)

Die Vorfreude war wiedermal umsonst.. Heute ist die GraKa angekommen, habe sie gerade eingebaut und was ist passiert ? Natürlich funktioniert es immer noch nicht. Es kommt wieder dieselbe Meldung "DVI kein Signal". Nun denke ich, dass es nicht an der GraKa liegt, sondern etwas anderes ist das Problem. Wie finde ich das nun heraus?


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2014)

Es kann halt...

- Mainboard defekt sein
- einfach nur das Monitorkabel oder der Monitor defekt sein (aber du kannst ja auch HDMI => LCD-TV probieren)
- Netzteil defekt sein
- schon wieder ne defekte Graka - kannst Du denn mal bei, Shop nachfragen, ob die von Dir zurückgesendeten Karten bei denen okay waren? Wenn JA, dann ist ja klar, dass es eines der 3 genannten Dinge sein muss.

mehr ist an sich nicht möglich, weil ansonsten das Board "meckern" würde, WENN Du denn den "Speaker"-Stecker vom Gehäuse korrekt auf dem Mainboard draufhast. Dann macht das Board halt so Beeps, von denen man auf etwas schließen könnte.

Du hast die Karte aber auch im korrekten Slot? Der längliche ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  direkt über dem blauen Kühlkörper, da wo groß "PCIExpress 3.0 Front USB 3.0" druntersteht?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. September 2014)

Ich hatte eine andere GraKa eingebaut, die von meinem Lehrer und die ging ja. Müsste es dann nicht am Netzteil liegen?


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2014)

Ja, das kann gut sein - aber da müsstest Du Dir mal ein anderes besorgen zum Test ^^    Was für eine Karte war das denn?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. September 2014)

http://img.dooyoo.de/DE_DE/orig/1/6/0/7/9/1607981.jpg das ist die Grafikkarte, meines Lehrers.


----------



## svd (16. September 2014)

Wie gesagt, es kann auch am BIOS liegen. Auch neuere CPUs werden oft erst nach dem Flashen korrekt unterstützt.

Oder die Grafikkarten, natürlich nur, wenn sie Bilder zeigen, überwachen. Also mit dem MSI Afterburner mal die Taktraten (Chip, Speicher) einblenden lassen.
Es gibt Grafikkarten, die zB Probleme mit dem Umschalten von 2D auf 3D haben.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. September 2014)

also heißt das, dass ich mit der GraKa meines Lehrers in die BIOS soll und dort dann das machen was du sagst?


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2014)

Mit der könntest Du auf jeden Fall mal das BIOS auf Standardwerte setzen und auch ein BIOS-Update machen.  Wäre aber seltsam, wenn ein brandneues H97-Board mit aktuellen Grafikkarten nicht zurechtkäme ^^


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. September 2014)

Ich habe einen Problem beim Updaten  . Ich habe zurzeit Version 1.20 und 1.40 ist die neue. Nach dem ich die notwendige Datei gedownloadet hatte und sie ausführen wollte, hat er keinen Update gemacht, sondern ist ganz normal einen Neustart gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2014)

Hast Du denn im Handbuch mal geschaut, wie genau man das Update macht? Und welche Art von Update hast Du genommen? Die "Instant Flash" ? Da musst Du den Download erst öffnen, das ist eine Zip-Datei, da ist dann eine Datei H97P4_1.40 drin. Die markierst Du, dann STRG+C (also kopieren), dann öffnest Du zb nen USB-Stick und drückst STRG+V (also einfügen) - dann ist die Datei auf dem Stick. Dann fährst Du den PC runter, machst Den Stick am besten hinten an den PC. Dann startest Du den PC neu und machst es ja nach Anleitung - hier zB ASRock - BIOS Upgrade Instruction

Und geh auch mal ins BIOS rein, ob da die Version drinsteht - vlt isses ja schon 1.40


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. September 2014)

Ja hab das mit dem "Instant Flash" gemacht, doch nach dem ich den Computer neu starte und f2 drücke, ist die Datei nicht in den Bios zusehen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2014)

Du musst im Flashmenü erst den USB-Stick suchen und dann dessen Inhalt anzeigen lassen. Kannst Du denn den USB-Stick "öffnen" ? Und HAST Du die Datei in dem Zip-Download auch rauskopiert, oder hast Du einfach den Zip-Download auf den Stick kopiert?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. September 2014)

Ich muss mal gucken wie man im Flashmenü den Inhalt des USB-Sticks anzeigen lassen kann und ja ich habe die ´Date auf den USB gepackt, nicht die Zip.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. September 2014)

Okey , schade Bios aktualisiert und es geht immer noch nicht mit der MSI GraKa.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2014)

Jo, wäre auch relativ komisch bei einem so neuen Board gewesen, dass es am BIOS liegt.

Hast Du denn auch schon Mal getestet: ALLE Stromkabel abmachen außer die wirklich nötigen? Also NUR den langen 24Pol-Stecker fürs Board sowie den 8Pin ebenfalls fürs Board, und dann halt noch die beiden nötigen Stecker für die Grafikkarte - aber KEINE Laufwerke dran, KEINE Lüfter, falls Du da welche ans Netzteil anschließen müsstest?

Und du hast jetzt bei der neuen Karte auch  nicht aus Versehen den Monitor an den Mainboardanschluss drangemacht statt an die Karte?

Hat die Karte vom Lehrer denn auch DVI, also ALLES beim Testszenario ist identisch, auch die Kabel - nur die Grafikkarte ist eine andere?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. September 2014)

ja nur die Graka ist eine andere, sonst ist alles gleich. Und das mit den Kabeln müsste ich testen. Aber da kann nichts schlimmes passieren oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2014)

Du steckst halt einfach das ab, was man für einen reinen "startet der PC und hat man ein Bild?"-Test nicht nötig ist, zB ne Festplatte braucht man dafür nicht, und auch Zusatzlüfter nicht (Grafikkarte und CPU-Lüfter laufen ja trotzdem, die sind ja nicht am Netzteil angeschlossen. Und falls die Karte 2x DVI hat, dann teste mal den zweiten Anschluss.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. September 2014)

Naja, hab die Sachen abgesteckt, funktioniert immer noch nicht. Bin am verzweifeln <.<


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2014)

Also, mehr als auch mal das Netzteil zu wechseln ODER mal die neue Karte in einem PC zu testen, der stark genug ist, wüsste ich nicht. UND bei mindfactory fragen, ob die zurückgesendete(n) Karte(n) denn bei denen gingen oder nicht - wenn nein, dann hast Du vlt doch RIESENpech und gleich drei defekte Karten bekommen. 

Da kann es (MUTMASSLICH) auch sein, dass es an mindfactory liegt, weil die früher auch schon mal im Verdacht waren, manchmal zurückgesendete Produkte einfach ungeprüft erneut zu verkaufen. Wenn also ein Kunde eine defekte Karte einfach nur ohne Angabe von Gründen die Karte zurücksendet in der 2Wochen-Wiederrufs-Phase und der Shop die Karte nicht vorsichtshalber prüft, ob die Karte vlt. defekt ist, dann kann das passieren.  

Oder war die Karte eindeutig nagelneu, also auch verschweisster Karton/Siegel drauf?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (16. September 2014)

Ist das Netzteil nicht stark genug? Ich könnt ja mal fragen ob mein Lehrer mir eins ausleihen könnte, welches ich dann teste.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2014)

An sich muss das locker reichen, aber evlt. hat es irgendeinen Defekt.

Was aber auch komisch ist: du hattest bei der ersten Karte ja Grafikfehler, oder?

Vlt ist der PCIe-Slots des Boards nicht okay - und für die alte Lehrer-Karte reicht es...


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

Hmm, ja bei der ersten Grafikkarte ging alles, bis auf die Grafikfehler.Anderes Problem: Ich habe vorhin meinen Computer gestartet(mit der GraKa meines Lehrers) und der ist immer bei dem Bild, wo man in die BIOS usw. kann, gestoppt. D.h. er wollte nicht starten, sodass ich ich anmelden konnte. Ich habe ja gestern die BIOS geupdated und dafür hatte ich ja die Datei auf dem USB-Stick. Ich habe gemerkt, dass der USB-Stick angesteckt sein muss, damit der Computer startet.. Aber wieso?


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2014)

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht - hast Du im BIOS mal die Standard-Werte geladen (Default) und dann "Save&Exit Setup"  ?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

ja hab ich.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2014)

Also, vlt ist das Board einfach nur defekt - steck mal den Stick ab, und schau im Handbuch nach "cmos-Reset" und mach den mal. Natürlich PC vom Strom nehmen dabei. Und dann versuch es nochmal. Die SSD oder Festplatte mit Windows ist aber wieder am gleichen SATA-Anschluss wie früher UND hat Strom? Und im DVD-Laufwerk ist KEINE CD/DVD drin?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

So, ich habe gerade eben nochmal versucht den Computer, ohne den Stick mit der Datei, zu starten und es nicht funktioniert.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

Nun den "cmos-Reset" machen ? Was bringt der genau, und wird irgendetwas gelöscht oder so? Und im Handbuch finde ich nur ein "Clear CMOS Jumper"


----------



## svd (17. September 2014)

Ja, da setzt du den Steckkontakt auf die entsprechenden Pins, wartest ein wenig und nimmst den wieder ab (bzw steckst den wieder auf die Ausgangsposition). 
Damit werden die BIOS Einstellungen zurückgesetzt.

Bei dir scheint nämlich ua. die Bootreihenfolge nicht mehr zu passen.

Nach dem Reset gehst du halt wieder per F2 oder "Entf" ins BIOS und stellst die Sachen wieder korrekt ein.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

Oh, ich hab F1 gedrückt. Hats nun nicht funktioniert?


----------



## svd (17. September 2014)

Wenn er mit einem Fehler stehen geblieben ist und du aufgefordert worden bist, F1 zu drücken, passt das schon.

Nur im UEFI musst du drin sein.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

naja ich hatte die Wahl zwischen F2 und F1 :o . Hab einfach F1 gedrückt, dumme Entscheidung?


----------



## svd (17. September 2014)

Na, was ist denn passiert? Bist du im UEFI, oder nicht?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

Mein Computer ist einfach ganz normal neu gestartet


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

btw. Computer gerade wieder, ohne den USB-Stick, starten lassen -> nicht geklappt :/


----------



## svd (17. September 2014)

Und läuft alles okay? Wenn ja, passt's eh.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

Ja, aber der USB-Stick muss immer dran sein, dass möchte ich nicht. weil ich den brauche.


----------



## svd (17. September 2014)

Darum sollst du ja ins UEFI um zu überprüfen, ob dort eingestellt ist, dass zuerst von der SSD gebootet werden soll.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

Soll ich es nochmal machen, also den "cmos-Reset" und dann auf F2 drücken ? Wenn ja , wie geht es weiter, also nachdem ich F2 gedrückt habe, wo genau kann ich sehen ob er zuerst von der SSD bootet?


----------



## svd (17. September 2014)

Nein, den Reset musst du nicht machen.

Drück während des Hochfahrens mal "Entf", wenn F2 nicht geht.

Im UEFI gibt es eine Abteilung für "Boot". dort solltesdt du die Möglichkeit finden, die Prioritäten zu setzen, also, von welchem
Laufwerk der PC zuerst versucht, zu booten.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

Okey, die SSD war schon gewählt. Ohne den USB-Stick, startet mein Computer trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2014)

Da stimmt irgendwas absolut nicht. Hast Du das BIOS-Update denn genau so gemacht, wie es beschrieben wurde? Welche Version steht drin bei den Infos zum UEFI?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

Nun steht dort 1.40. Also die aktuellste Version.


----------



## svd (17. September 2014)

Hmm, kannst du die Bootreihenfolge auf zuerst DVD Laufwerk, dann SSD setzen?
Und Windows von der Installations CD booten um eine Reparaturinstallation vorzunehmen?

@Herb: Was meinst du? Ist die MBR jetzt irgendwie auf dem Stick?


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Hmm, kannst du die Bootreihenfolge auf zuerst DVD Laufwerk, dann SSD setzen?
> Und Windows von der Installations CD booten um eine Reparaturinstallation vorzunehmen?
> 
> @Herb: Was meinst du? Ist die MBR jetzt irgendwie auf dem Stick?


 kann sein, aber das wäre seltsam - man hat doch nix neu installiert oder so, was mit nem Betriebssystem zu tun hat ^^  

Vlt. versuch mal ohne Stick: Windows DVD einlegen, PC neustarten, Setup starten, dann aber Reparaturfunktion wählen, ob die das Windows findet. Und wenn nein, dann eine Installation starten, ob dir Deine SSD oder Festplatte (hast du ne SSD? ) überhaupt angezeigt wird - vlt. hat sich da ja nur ein Stecker gelockert?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

Okey, ich versuch das mal mit der Reparaturfunktion.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

Wow Leute, ich habe gerade den USB-Stick abgesteckt und dann noch meine externe Festplatte, die ich immer dran habe. Nun hat mein Computer ganz normal gestartet. Vlt. lag es an der externen Festplatte und wenn ja, wieso eigentlich ?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

Weiteres Problem : Ich habe gerade mal bei dem Geräte-Manager einige Sachen nachgeschaut und mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei "andere Geräte" ein unbekanntes Gerät sich befindet. Woher soll ich nun wissen, welches es ist :o? Ich habe wirklich nur Probleme, seit dem ich den Pc hier zusammengebaut habe und deswegen wollte ich nochmal danke sagen, dass ihr mir bei allem hilft !


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2014)

Hattest Du die externe und den USB-Stick denn auch angeschlossen, als du Windows für den neuen PC neu installiert hattest? Wegen des "unbekannten Geräts": wo genau steht das?  Im Gerätemanager? Dann fehlt noch irgendein Treiber. Da musst Du mal bei ASRock alle Treiber nochmal checken.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (17. September 2014)

Weiß ich nicht mehr, ob die beim installieren angeschlossen waren.Ja es steht im Gerätemanager, unter "andere Geräte". Wie genau kann ich bei ASRock checken?


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2014)

Du hattest Windows 7, oder? Hier: ASRock > H97 Pro4   nimm am besten die ersten vier Treiber (Audio, inf, Management Engine, Rapid-Start) und den Netzwerktreiber (LAN) sowie den USB3.0-Treiber.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (18. September 2014)

Ehm nee, ich habe Win 8. Trotzdem die Treiber nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2014)

Nein, dann hier ASRock > H97 Pro4  für win8.1 64Bit, sind aber an sich die gleichen Sachen, nur dass es keinen für USB gibt.

Und falls das nix bringt (PC natürlich zuerst neustarten und erst DANN nachsehen), dann nimm noch den "Intel Rapid Storage Technology-Treiber and Utility" und vlt auch den VGA.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (18. September 2014)

Die ersten vier wieder oder? nvm hab es schon danke


----------



## utkuyilmaz (18. September 2014)

Hmm, nun fangen meine Boxen an zu rauschen und das unbekannte Gerät, ist immer noch da.


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2014)

Du hast aber keine Extra Soundkarte, oder?

Und wenn du auf das unbekannte Rechtklickst: was steht denn da genau?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (18. September 2014)

Treibersoftware usw aktualisieren. Wieso rauschen nun meine Boxen :o nach dem Update?


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2014)

Keine Ahnung ^^ Die Boxen sind aber am Mainboard angeschlossen? Vielleicht installier nochmal die Audio-Treiber.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (18. September 2014)

Ja sie sind am Mainboard angeschlossen ^^ Hab es erneut installiert, rauscht immer noch . Die Probleme enden nie ... xD


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2014)

Schließ mal Kopfhörer da an, wo du die Boxen dran hast - rauscht es dann auch?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (18. September 2014)

Nein, es hat vorhin aufgehört :o Aber danke. Ahja zur Grafikkarte, mein Lehrer wird sie morgen testen und sagen, woran es liegt, dass man Computer nicht funktioniert.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (19. September 2014)

Wir haben heute die MSI Grafikkarte, bei dem Computer meines Lehrers, getestet und siehe einer an, sie funktioniert. D.h. es liegt nicht an der Grafikkarte, sondern an etwas anderem. :/


----------



## svd (19. September 2014)

Da du mit zwei nagelneuen Grafikkarten den selben Fehler gehabt hast, war das ja eh zu vermuten.

Da dein Mainboard BIOS ja jetzt hoffentlich aktuell ist, könnten die Fehler halt zB beim Netzteil oder Arbeitsspeicher liegen,
bei Windows, bzw den Treibern, wenn Software Probleme macht.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (19. September 2014)

Am Montag bekomme ich es neues Netzteil und dann teste ich das mal aus, ob es am Netzteil lag.


----------



## svd (19. September 2014)

Ah, na dann, Qapla'.


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2014)

Wäre natürlich gut gewesen, wenn man auch schnell das Lehrernetzteil hätte testen können 

aber an Windows sollte es an sich nicht liegen, da du ja auch Probleme schon beim Einschalten hattest ^^    bleibt an sich nur Board oder Netzteil. RAM denk ich nicht, das würde eher nen Bluescreen bringen als Schwarzbild oder ähnliches.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (24. September 2014)

Soo, kurzer Zwischenstand : Wir haben heute das Netzteil und die Grafikkarte zusammen auf einem anderen Mainboard getestet. -> Es hat funktioniert,also lag es weder an der Grafikkarte, noch an dem Netzteil. Ich schicke nun das Mainboard zurück, dass vermutlich einen Defekt hat.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

Jo, hoffentlich geht es dann. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## utkuyilmaz (2. Oktober 2014)

Heute das neue Mainboard bekommen und eingebaut. Nun alles ganz gewohnt angesteckt, doch nun beim starten des Computers leuchten die LED's, doch das Bild ist weiterhin schwarz. Das gute ist ich bekomme keine Meldung mehr, mit "DVi kein Signal".


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2014)

utkuyilmaz schrieb:


> Heute das neue Mainboard bekommen und eingebaut. Nun alles ganz gewohnt angesteckt, doch nun beim starten des Computers leuchten die LED's, doch das Bild ist weiterhin schwarz. Das gute ist ich bekomme keine Meldung mehr, mit "DVi kein Signal".



Also, ich hab da auch keinen Rat mehr ^^   der Monitor ist aber 100pro in Ordnung?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (2. Oktober 2014)

Ernsthaft.. Ich habe vorhin paar Kabel nochmal vertauscht, um sicher zu gehen das alles stimmt. Nun kommt wieder die Meldung "DVI kein Signal". Doch die andere Graka ( von meinem Lehrer) funktioniert. <.<


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2014)

utkuyilmaz schrieb:


> Ernsthaft.. Ich habe vorhin paar Kabel nochmal vertauscht, um sicher zu gehen das alles stimmt. Nun kommt wieder die Meldung "DVI kein Signal". Doch die andere Graka ( von meinem Lehrer) funktioniert. <.<


  das kann an sich nur Grafikkarte oder Netzteil sein, wenn Du jetzt auch das Board getauscht hast  ^^

Das mit dem "kein Signal" kommt, wenn der Monitor ein Kabel "findet", aber keinerlei Bildsignal. Und einfach NUR schwarzer Bildschirm, da kommt wohl eine Art von Signal, aber nur schwarzbild


----------



## utkuyilmaz (2. Oktober 2014)

Das einzige woran es nun liegen kann, ist das Netzteil :/ Ich versuch mal ein anderes aufzutreiben und teste es dann mal aus.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (9. Oktober 2014)

Soooo... Heute hat mir mein Lehrer ein neues Netzteil besorgt, um genau zu sein das CX750M, welches ich gerade eingebaut habe und die MSI Karte drauf getestet habe -> Natürlich nichts neues, es funktioniert nicht !  Mein Lehrer kennt keine anderen Ursachen mehr und ihr ebenfalls nicht. Scheiße gelaufen halt... Um ehrlich zu sein, bereue ich es total einen Computer selbst zusammengebaut zu haben, aber ist ja nun Nebensache. Ich habe mir überlegt die MSI Karte einfach zurückzugeben und mir eine andere auszusuchen. Einige Vorschläge ? Am besten sollte es im selben Preisverhältnis liegen. Danke nochmal für die Unterstützung !


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hast du vllt einen PC-Laden in der Nähe? Dann bring den doch einfach mal da hin und lass die drüber schauen. Vielleicht hast du irgendwas falsch angeschlossen oder so. Sorry, wenn das schon vorgeschlagen wurde, hab jetzt nur die letzten paar Posts hier gelesen.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (9. Oktober 2014)

Nee, wurde soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, noch nicht Vorgeschlagen.Ein Pc-Laden in der Nähe würde mir Spontan keiner einfallen, aber naja dann für die Untersuchung Geld usw. zahlen, darauf hätte ich echt keine Lust mehr. :/


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2014)

Das ist echt extrem seltsam - du hast ja quasi alles getauscht, also an sich musst Du da irgendwie Pech gehabt haben und das defekte Teil zwar schon gewechselt haben, aber als Ersatz erneut ein defektes erhalten haben... 

Nachher ist vlt doch sogar die CPU defekt?  

Ich hab in meinen zig Foren-Jahren so einen Fall echt noch nie erlebt.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (9. Oktober 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt ist die CPU das einzige, welches nicht umgetauscht wurde... Aber ich denke nicht, dass es an der CPU liegt :o Wie gesagt es ist scheiße gelaufen, ich werde vermutlich eine andere Grafikkarte holen, aber welche?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (9. Oktober 2014)

Wow, neues Problem... Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter, wohin diese ganzen Probleme mich hinführen sollen. Seitdem ich heute das neue Netzteil drin habe, stürzt Google Chromo usw. ganze zeit ab...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2014)

Wie jetzt? Ich dachte es ginge nicht? ^^ oder hast Du ne Ersatz-Grafikkarte schon drin? 

Liste doch nochmal auf, was du alles schon gewechselt hast - ist ja inzwischen irre unübersichtlich


----------



## utkuyilmaz (9. Oktober 2014)

Haha ja verstehe ich und ja ich habe gerade die Ersatz-Grafikkarte drin. Alles von vorn: 

Die erste Graka die ich erhalten hatte,hatte Grafikfehler. Anschließend habe ich die MSI Graka 2x zurückgegeben(da ich dachte die Karte wäre beidemale Defekt). Die 3. Graka die ich erhalten hatte, musste eig. funktionieren und das Tat sie auch, nachdem ich es auf einem anderen Computer getestet hatte. Nachdem ich nun herausgefunden hatte, dass es nicht an der Graka lag, habe ich das Mainboard zurückgegeben, doch mit dem neuen Mainboard ging es ebenfalls nicht. Wir hatten die Vermutung, dass es auch am Netzteil liegen kann, weil als wir die 3. MSI Karte auf einem anderen Computer getestet hatten, war ein Netzteil mit 630W drinne und nicht das was ich habe mit 480W. Heute habe ich dann eins mit 750W bekommen und eingebaut, doch da es immer nocht nicht mit der MSI-Karte ging, muss es an etwas anderem liegen. Denn mit der Ersatz-Grafikkarte die ich gerade drin habe, funktioniert alles. Erst wenn ich die MSI-Karte einbaue, geht es nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2014)

Also, vlt nimm mal eine von Sapphire oder so, vlt gibt es da ein kurioses Problem Board vs MSI  ^^

Und ich würde auch mal das Board und Netzteil ausbauen (vorher vom Stromnetz nehmen), einfach das Board auf zB nen Karton stellen, mal Kühler, CPU, RAM rausnehmen, alles durchpusten, dann RAM und CPU wieder ordentlich rein, Kühler drauf, Grafikkarte drauf, die nötigen Stromstecker (24pol Hauptstecker, 4+4Pin-Motherboardstecker, PCIe-Stecker für die Grafikkarte) aufstecken, CPU-Kühler brav an "CPU_FAN" anschließen.  Monitor an die Grafikkarte anschließen. Und dann mit einem Schraubenzieher einfach die beiden Pins miteinander verbinden, auf die normalerweise der PW_SW-Stecker drankommt (also der power-Schalter vom Gehäuse) - das wäre dann die Methode mit der absoluten minimal-Konfiguration, wo Du auch Einflüsse vom Gehäuse oder Laufwerken ausschließen kannst. Hast Du dann ein Bild auf dem Monitor?


----------



## utkuyilmaz (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was ich sagen soll... Meine Programme stürzen öfters ab und mein pc ebenfalls, seitdem ich das neue Netzteil drin habe. Aber wieso???


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht versuch noch 1x, Windows neu zu installieren von Grund auf - dann erst nur LAN-Treiber, dann die Updates ziehen von Windows, dann die neuesten anderen Treiber.


----------



## utkuyilmaz (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe jetzt das alte Netzteil eingebaut, schauen ob es wieder passiert. Und ja ich schreibe auch nebenbei mit der Mindfactory und die haben mir angeboten, dass ich alle Teile vom Computer zu den schicke, damit sie alles probieren. Mal sehen was sich ergibt.


----------

